# Replacing dodgy drive with a 200gb one



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I've previously upgraded one of my Tivos from the 40gb single to a 120gb single using the hinsdale guide, but that drive is now failing. It ditched the /hack folder first, then constantly stutters live TV. I've gone and bought a 200gb seagate to repace it and hopefully transfer all my programmes over, but I can't find instructions that include the large disk support. Can anybody point me in the right direction please?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Just use the Hinsdale guide but boot from the LBA48 CD, specify a swapsize of 200 and run copykern after the backup->restore to copy the LBA48 kernel and initialise the swap


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I thank you most kindly. That's exactly what I needed


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm following the same path as you at the moment, when you do the upgrade check to see if you have DMA enabled on the drives with "hdparm -d /dev/hdX" where X is the drive a,b,c or d if it's off turn it on with "hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX" this greatly speeds up the copy!!!!!

Can't believe this is the second Samsung 160GB I've had fail in the same TiVo.....so she's now getting a nice 250GB elcheapo Maxtor to match the 120GB Maxtor I've had running for about 4 years in my original TiVo 

I wish I'd thought about DMA years ago.....it's just done over 5% of the 140GB uncompressed image in about 5 minutes!!!! IIRC the other times it took about 6 hours to copy accross the 40GBer originals to the big drives.....I could have done it in about 25 minutes with the DMA on :-(


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks - is there aparticular stage in the hinsdale process that I need to do that?


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

Do it just before you enter the command:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 200 -xzpi - /dev/hda

Mine has just finished


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mini__me said:


> Can't believe this is the second Samsung 160GB I've had fail in the same TiVo.....so she's now getting a nice 250GB elcheapo Maxtor to match the 120GB Maxtor I've had running for about 4 years in my original TiVo


Good luck with the Maxtor 

That's a bit like replacing a Honda with a Land Rover because the Honda isn't reliable enough... 

...and before Land Rover owners start reaching for their keyboards, my comment is based not on personal bias but on the following websites:-

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/news-article.aspx?NA=216403#
http://www.reliabilityindex.co.uk/trends7.html?apc=3128339010848601
http://www.topgear.com/content/features/stories/2005/11/stories/01/3.html


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

To be honest all the Maxtor's I've every had I've had no problems with, so on a personal level the only 2 Samsungs I've had have failed and all the Maxtor's I've had are still going strong....the one in my PC has been going since 2000!

After the quick copying I failed to ensure that the swap had been initialized, forgot to mount the cdrom.....so the new drive is now stuck in a GSOD loop :-(

Looks like I'm copying the drive again tomorrow.....


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the DMA tip mini_me. 
I'm just starting my new upgrade (it would've been done sooner if that 22 pc screwdriver set I bought actually did have a T10 driver like it said!) 
Its a Samsung 250gb, so we'll see how that goes. 

One question - you said use 

"mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 200 -xzpi - /dev/hda" 

what does the "mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc" do? 


I was about to use 

"mfsbackup -l 32 -so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc" 

for the backup


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

Your command there will create a small backup of your TiVo (~300MB) that you can restore to a drive at a later date.

The command I pasted above will copy the recordings and then expand to make full use of the space available all in one go. The -200 will create a swap file of 200MB, if you create a swap of over 127MB then you will need to initialize it using tpip, this is built into the copykern command included on the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD.

To mount the CD to make copykern run correctly you have to:

"mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdX /cdrom" where X is a, b, c or d for you CD drive.


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks - think I'll end up going the shorter route, cos if I don't have it ready to record lots of tennis tomorrow, this may be my last post! (plus only have one double ide cable)

also , wondering if i have to unmount (umount -f -a -r) the drive after backup / restore, before powering down?

cheers


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Help!!!! How do I make the line symbol in the middle of this bit?

hdc | mfsrestore 

I can see it on the top of my keyboard but I can't find the key combination to do it...ctrl-alt and the key doesn't do anything...


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

use shift + ~

it'll look like this ¦


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks, found that eventually and learnt all about pipes and vertical bars on the way!! Big problems after that, looks like the old maxtor 120gb (warranty finished on July 05) has totally failed. Couldn't do a backup image so went straight for a direct copy using hinsdale but it started stalling then failed with "internal error 3.es" at 33% so I suspect that the disk has totally gone, and all my saved programmes with it!! So now I need a 2.5.5 image to recreate (although I have my other Tivo backup so perhaps I'll try that one first...)

Looks like I've lost my recordings though... 

The DMA bit wouldn't work on either drive either..


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, old 40gb drive won't copy, and so called tested backup image can'tbe found on the other drive :-(


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Try running SmartUDM on http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ (tool home here http://www.sysinfolab.com/download.htm) and see what the Re-allocated sector count is.

If non zero then disk is in major doo doo and might be unrecoverable.


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah know how you feel, I gave up last night with the backup stuck at 14 of 1051mb where it crashed after a horrible screeching noise coming from the drive.
Bing bing, Round 2.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I seem to be up and running with a copy of my tivo2 backup installed. Lost all my programmes though...must archive the important ones more quickly in the future...


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too!
Seems that PC c: drive I couldn't get to was jumpered to cs instead of master.
Now for that cachecard....!

PS is anybody else having problems with the forum search funtion?


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

mini__me said:


> I'm following the same path as you at the moment, when you do the upgrade check to see if you have DMA enabled on the drives with "hdparm -d /dev/hdX" where X is the drive a,b,c or d if it's off turn it on with "hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX" this greatly speeds up the copy!!!!!


Tried this with mine (I'm just upgrading from a 40Gb A and a 120Gb B drive to a 300Gb A drive only), but I get:

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

on all my drives (DMA listed as off). I'm using the PTVupgrade LBA48 boot CD. Any clues (a brief search suggests something to do with kernels).......??

P.S. Can I interupt an upgrade part way through without killing the source drives?


----------

